# Gillette Fusion Blades



## foxylady (1 Feb 2010)

Has anyone seen these on offer?


----------



## hopalong (1 Feb 2010)

no sorry they cost a packet,but a mans gota do etc.by the way i got a new pack recently and they seem to have caused a rash.they dont seem to shave smoothly,does anyone know where i could send them to have them checked as there quite costly.i dont have the receipt.


----------



## irishlinks (1 Feb 2010)

What's the normal price for 8 ?


----------



## foxylady (2 Feb 2010)

irishlinks said:


> What's the normal price for 8 ?


 
Nearly twenty euro


----------



## nai (8 Feb 2010)

one of the main reasons we go north of the border ocassionally - stock up on blades for ~ £8 for 8.


----------



## ajapale (8 Feb 2010)

Can you get these on line? and if so how confident can you be that they are not spurious counterfeits?


----------



## venice (8 Feb 2010)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gillette-Fu...1_2?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1265669925&sr=8-2

I have order them on amazon with free delivery and even with conversion to Euro i saved about €6


----------



## nai (9 Feb 2010)

i stopped buying on-line due to the number of counterfeits that came through the door.


----------



## Ham Slicer (25 Feb 2010)

There is some special offer on at the moment that I picked up in Dunnes the other day.  12 blades plus some moisturiser for I think it was €24 or maybe €28.  It's a set so I'm sure it's in Tesco etc. too.


----------



## elcato (25 Feb 2010)

The hawkers on Thomas street have them for sale at 2x4 pack for €10. You'd probably get 4 for a fiver on request. Not sure how authentic/legit they are.


----------

